# FS: 13"+ Mala wolf fish ( hoplias malabaricus; video )



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

Decide to Sell another 13" around Mala Wolf fish. ( hoplias malabaricus )

Eating frozen and alive. It's MEAN, and has an aiamara attitude!

filmed this guy this afternoon.






$150 | MEET UP | PM

Thanks,

H.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

What another one!!!! Crap tempting....


----------



## angryinsect (Apr 21, 2010)

very tempting, but i'm broke


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

I need to pick up the black wolf at Charlse first then I'll make my move on this one but not sure when it will be. Ok snakehead order is posponed.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

King-eL said:


> I need to pick up the black wolf at Charlse first then I'll make my move on this one but not sure when it will be. Ok snakehead order is posponed.


go grab the black wolf at Charles at first. That one is hard to get. I can hold this guy for you. no worry.

Get a rack of separate tanks and become a serious wolf collector! Forget about your *"old school"* of community tank!  no body wants that any more!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

H . said:


> go grab the black wolf at Charles at first. That one is hard to get. I can hold this guy for you. no worry.
> 
> Get a rack of separate tanks and become a serious wolf collector! Forget about your *"old school"* of community tank!  no body wants that any more!


Once I get an amaira then yeah will start a species tank. Got too many tanks sitting the the garage just need some TLC. I'm staring to breed aggressIve cichlids too so that's a start. I'm turning my place soon again into a zoo. I was always on vacation before and don't want to run too many tanks. Also I was expermenting with varius fish.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

breeding cichlids = lots of clean live food


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

charles said:


> breeding cichlids = lots of clean live food


true!

I figured out wolf is one of the best "vacation" fish as well as piranha adult. Every time, I come back after out 2 or 3 weeks, they are always totally OK, just a bit angry!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> breeding cichlids = lots of clean live food


That's the plan. I'm only selecting the best one for another breeding again. Some will be sold or feeders.


----------



## TheAlchemist (Feb 24, 2011)

where do you guys get your wolf fish from? i'm looking for one around 4-5"


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

TheAlchemist said:


> where do you guys get your wolf fish from? i'm looking for one around 4-5"


Got this guy one year ago from Charles @ Canadian Aquatics. it was 4" at the time.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

Still available.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

BUMP for another week...


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

BUMP. youtube shows again.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

Still available.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow no one is taking this wolf. Ok that's it. Can you hold it till April 15th and I will pick it up.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Wow no one is taking this wolf. Ok that's it. Can you hold it till April 15th and I will pick it up.


OK. Earl. bring 10 smelt when we meet! LOL...


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

H . said:


> OK. Earl. bring 10 smelt when we meet! LOL...


Sure I got lots in my freezer/


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Sure I got lots in my freezer/


LOL. don't really need smelt! just kidding. thanks!

PENDING.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

Sold. Thanks


----------

